# "IS Kugan Cassius"



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

What Steve Bunce used to be..? the voice of the hardcore fans..?

Me personally i sense that Kugan Cassius is on a high right now, and his ego is being lifted very high. But fairplay to him, he has put allot of effort into Ifilm London and it seems to be paying off. 

I have noticed that he's business partner James Heider has been getting more involved in situations, and his interviewing ability has improved but..? is still lacking.

I was originally going to ask anybody weather Kugan Cassius is pissing anybody off..? in general, is anybody just getting pissed off with Kugan Cassius..?

What's starting to annoy me is his relationship with Eddie Hearn, Kugan Cassius reminds me of a local socialite who will purposely focus all their energy's one certain people who they feel will boast their status, its not a genuine way to act in my opinion. 

Its a personality trait that David Haye also shares, sometimes he appears to want to be matey matey with too many people in my opinion. 

But i guess that happens when you have the ability to participate in allot of social circles.

People that would otherwise not notice you, now start noticing you.

Its just not genuine in my opinion.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Seems a top bloke.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

They do their job. I don't see them solely focusing on certain people, although Eddie Hearn may be an obvious favorite who I'm sure loves watching videos of himself, but apart from that, IFilm interview any fighter on any show. Besides him, who does he continue to focus on?

They're just interviewers doing what they do. You see a lot of them appearing now, in the US and the UK mostly because it gives them credentials to boxing events, have a good relationship with people involved in boxing, and they don't need any qualifications to do it. It's all a benefit to us really, I don't see why you'd get annoyed even if he can be excessive with the amount of interviews he does with his boyfriend Hearn, but at least it's free. Someone will eventually want their content to be on a subscription... (seriously) atsch

What I thought was slightly over the top was their Ringside appearance. Whilst they do a good job, I thought that was bad. They're interviewers, let's not turn them into some form of celebrities and fill their ego's.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

bit bored of the kugan n hearn routine now still like the long interviews but the 500 quid and what clothes they are wearing banter is a bit shit. his interviews with adam booth went the same way. the best interviews he has done lately have been with bobby rimmer and brian rose

i like the helder interviews less fucking about

they were on ringside about a feature on new social media not because they are boxing celebrities


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

malt vinegar said:


> bit bored of the kugan n hearn routine now still like the long interviews but the 500 quid and what clothes they are wearing banter is a bit shit. his interviews with adam booth went the same way. the best interviews he has done lately have been with bobby rimmer and brian rose
> 
> i like the helder interviews less fucking about
> 
> they were on ringside about a feature on new social media not because they are boxing celebrities


Agree with this
They work hard but the videos with Hearn are lengthy and too matey matey
I like the post about Hearn doing them because he would happily watch himself all day


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

How do they earn a living? do they have other jobs that they squeeze around this interviewing lark?


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

They are doing a great job and have added something big to British boxing. A great example of social media outperforming traditional outlets.

I'd like to see them focus on people other than Eddie Hearn and Frank Warren, I don't even bother watching most of the Hearn videos now. How about the give Hatton and Coldwell some more attention. I haven't taken a look at their channel for a while but I'd like to see a John Murray interview if their isn't one already.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

They're fantastic. I observed Cassius in Vegas for "May Day" and he just seemed very dedicated to what he was doing and talking to fans and stuff. 

If one of your interviewees happened to be your mate then of course that will come across.

Have they posted anything since the Warren debacle?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Primadonna Kool said:


> What Steve Bunce used to be..? the voice of the hardcore fans..?
> 
> Me personally i sense that Kugan Cassius is on a high right now, and his ego is being lifted very high. But fairplay to him, he has put allot of effort into Ifilm London and it seems to be paying off.
> 
> ...


No he's not the voice of hardcore fans. Although he can ask Hearn more pressing questions because they're palls, his interviews with anyone else can be entertaining but usually lack any substance. I doubt in his whole career he's asked a fighter/promoter about drug testing, an issue that is typically swept under the carpet...


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

hes no Donald Macrae


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

I like him and think he does a very good job. Sometimes he does play it safe a bit but I suppose he has to control himself to an extent so he doesn't burn any bridges with anyone. I wish he would ask more technical questions though. I enjoy the Hearn interviews and like the banter but the fast car thing is annoying now.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

He's living the dream of any boxing fan. I've said before I met him and that I felt he was rude but I spoke to him on twitter about it recently and we cleared it up, it was just a mistunderstanding.

He, James Helder and everyone else at IFilmLndn provide a quality service for boxing fans up and and down the country. Through the interviews it feels like you yourself are getting close, personal access to the boxers and promoters.

I do agree I'd wish they jack in these 40 minute love-ins with Eddie Hearn, it's getting tiresome the same way the Adam Booth videos did. Hopefully this issue with Allegedly suing them is sorted out soon and they can just get on with things.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

oh and another thing that annoys me is him mentioning Brook when interviewing Khan. It's boring as fuck and if I was Khan I would lose patience and just refuse to answer any questions regarding Brook. It's the same shit over and over again-how many times can you answer the same thing?


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I do agree I'd wish they jack in these 40 minute love-ins with Eddie Hearn, it's getting tiresome the same way the Adam Booth videos did. Hopefully this issue with Allegedly suing them is sorted out soon and they can just get on with things.


Why is he suing them?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

CamelCase said:


> Why is he suing them?


Over the Barry Hearn interview. Or he at least threatened to sue unless they took it down.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

i think their both good, but getting to matey with their subjects OR falling out with a major promoter (a very real possibility) would be a disaster. i hope when they are planning their future they are aware of this sort of thing. helder seems to play a more serious role, but does it well so no problem.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> He's living the dream of any boxing fan. I've said before I met him and that I felt he was rude but I spoke to him on twitter about it recently and we cleared it up, it was just a mistunderstanding.
> 
> He, James Helder and everyone else at IFilmLndn provide a quality service for boxing fans up and and down the country. Through the interviews it feels like you yourself are getting close, personal access to the boxers and promoters.
> 
> I do agree I'd wish they jack in these 40 minute love-ins with Eddie Hearn, it's getting tiresome the same way the Adam Booth videos did. Hopefully this issue with Allegedly suing them is sorted out soon and they can just get on with things.


They are far too pally to be considered impartial journalists. They certainly serve a purpose but just look at the way Booth takes the piss out of them, he totally mugs them off as they've become too friendly IMO


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Over the Barry Hearn interview. Or he at least threatened to sue unless they took it down.


What was said in the interview?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Personally I'm not a fan of the iFilm London interviewers. The fact that Kugan is Eddie Hearn's second biggest fan behind Rob has nowt to do with it though. I've never particularly cared for them, and don't agree at all that they're "the voice of the hardcore fan" when they aren't exactly known for asking pressing questions that their interview subjects wouldn't like. I can understand why they don't - they don't want to burn bridges after all - but that doesn't mean that being chummy with the guys they're interviewing makes them the "voice of the hardcore fan".


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Personally I'm not a fan of the iFilm London interviewers. The fact that Kugan is Eddie Hearn's second biggest fan behind Rob has nowt to do with it though. I've never particularly cared for them, and don't agree at all that they're "the voice of the hardcore fan" when they aren't exactly known for asking pressing questions that their interview subjects wouldn't like. I can understand why they don't - they don't want to burn bridges after all - but that doesn't mean that being chummy with the guys they're interviewing makes them the "voice of the hardcore fan".


I much prefer "seconds out" myself. More chilled out interviews and the *B-O-X-I-N-G* is what matters.

Not all the shit behind the scenes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Jack Dempsey said:


> How do they earn a living? do they have other jobs that they squeeze around this interviewing lark?


They make money from youtube advertising and they film allot of private events.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

- DC - said:


> I much prefer "seconds out" myself. More chilled out interviews and the *B-O-X-I-N-G* is what matters.
> 
> Not all the shit behind the scenes.


but they only go to a couple of UK shows.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

- DC - said:


> I much prefer "seconds out" myself. More chilled out interviews and the *B-O-X-I-N-G* is what matters.
> 
> Not all the shit behind the scenes.


Yeah, I prefer them. I've not really got any interest in 30 minute interviews with any promoter on a regular basis. I don't give a fuck about the promoters or the guys interviewing them - it's the boxers and in ring stuff I care about, and in that respect I think Seconds Out are better.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> but they only go to a couple of UK shows.


Which is a shame....

I'm not really interested in 45 minute interviews with promoters on trains and in cars and stuff. I want to hear about the boxers from the boxers, who are the stars. No boxers = No sport.

To think iFilm film more of Eddie Hearn than they do fighters, is a shame in my opinion and it shows where the sport has gone. Where the promoter wants to be on camera more than his fighters. I can understand taking the pressure and stress of them as a promoter, but its over done in this case.

We know you love the cameras Eddie, now let your fighters speak!


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

I have no problem with iFilm London, they're doing a fantastic job and getting the plaudits from the UK boxing promoters. Kugan does interview Eddie Hearn a lot but then Eddie Hearn has loads to say and loads of events on sky to promote. They certainly travel about a hell of a lot. But, I feel iFilm are good for the sport as they aren't favouring any particular promoter. They try to cover as much as possible. 

James Helder's interviews I think are better than Kugan's but Kugan's are funnier. They have a nice balance and long may it continue. 

Was funny to see Kugan on ringside the other week. Think iFilm deserve to have a weekly news program on tv


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Kugan is OK.

Helder the other bloke I don't like.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Which is a shame....
> 
> I'm not really interested in 45 minute interviews with promoters on trains and in cars and stuff. I want to hear about the boxers from the boxers, who are the stars. No boxers = No sport.
> 
> ...


nobody is forcing you to watch!


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> They make money from youtube advertising and they film allot of private events.


I see, nice work if you can get it


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Jack Dempsey said:


> I see, nice work if you can get it


They took a chance and they work very hard. They deserve respect.

iFilm suffer from the same problem as the Sky pundit team. Boxing fans are never happy.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I like them, don't like that Kugie Bear favours Brit fighters though, where a fighter is from means fuck all, its an individual sport, if you put say Darren Barker in with 1988 Mike Tyson he'd back him saying "Get behind our fighters" etc rather than saying "Sorry Eddie this is madness, this lad has no chance in hell". Other than that I enjoy the interviews a lot tbh, even the love-ins :lol:


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> They took a chance and they work very hard. They deserve respect.
> 
> iFilm suffer from the same problem as the Sky pundit team. Boxing fans are never happy.


:lol:

The "never happy" line is a nice one that folk like to trot out to dismiss criticism.

And the Sky team suffer from being shit and, obviously, having to hype a fight even if they don't like it, as part of their job.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> :lol:
> 
> The "never happy" line is a nice one that folk like to trot out to dismiss criticism.
> 
> And the Sky team suffer from being shit and, obviously, having to hype a fight even if they don't like it, as part of their job.


But it's also true. I was listening to a podcast with that Andy Paterson moron the other day where he ripped into every single commentator and pundit for being no good......while swearing every other word!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> They took a chance and they work very hard. They deserve respect.
> 
> iFilm suffer from the same problem as the Sky pundit team. Boxing fans are never happy.


Oh Rob come on, you cant defend the Sky pundits now aswell.
The problem they suffer is they are clueless, agenda driven and past their sell by date.

IFilm are great though. Just goes to show when they werent at todays weigh in how much they were missed. If they quit, it would be a big loss to the boxing community!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Oh Rob come on, you cant defend the Sky pundits now aswell.
> The problem they suffer is they are clueless, agenda driven and past their sell by date.
> 
> IFilm are great though. Just goes to show when they werent at todays weigh in how much they were missed. If they quit, it would be a big loss to the boxing community!


People in the US say the same thing about HBO & Showtime.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Suppose, but they are a different level imo.

I thought it was a decent shout having Murray and Barker in the studio for Macklins fight, and Burns for Crolla. Freshened it up a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Buncey making more of a cock of himself!

*Kugan Cassius iFILM ‏@KuganCassius 48m*
_So @bigdaddybunce , if what we do isnt coverage, how comes ive covered more Boxnation weigh-ins, pressers and media workouts than they have?_

*Steve Bunce ‏@bigdaddybunce 46m*
_@KuganCassius Don't join fools. I said: it is NOT coverage to me, I don't use it. Get it? I said you provide a great service but not to me._

*Kugan Cassius iFILM ‏@KuganCassius 43m*
_please dont insult my small intelligence @bigdaddybunce - quote - 'I don't consider their stuff coverage' now its suddenly for 'your info'_

*Steve Bunce ‏@bigdaddybunce 43m*
_@KuganCassius I don't consider it coverage. Simple. It's not coverage to me. Nothing to do with intelligence. Other love it, fine. Adios._

*Maximus Aurelius ‏@ConnorBeardsall 40m*
_@bigdaddybunce @KuganCassius I'm neutral but just want to know what you do consider "coverage" to be_

*Steve Bunce ‏@bigdaddybunce 39m*
_@ConnorBeardsall @kugancassius OK, if it is about a boxing story then I want a source I can trust. Get it?_


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Suppose, but they are a different level imo.
> 
> I thought it was a decent shout having Murray and Barker in the studio for Macklins fight, and Burns for Crolla. Freshened it up a bit.


People view fights differently and they love to say its biased. The most annoying thing on this forum other than Craney is people moaning about commentary in the RBR's


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Buncey!

*Kugan Cassius iFILM ‏@KuganCassius 48m*
_So @bigdaddybunce , if what we do isnt coverage, how comes ive covered more Boxnation weigh-ins, pressers and media workouts than they have?_

*Steve Bunce ‏@bigdaddybunce 46m*
_@KuganCassius Don't join fools. I said: it is NOT coverage to me, I don't use it. Get it? I said you provide a great service but not to me._

*Kugan Cassius iFILM ‏@KuganCassius 43m*
_please dont insult my small intelligence @bigdaddybunce - quote - 'I don't consider their stuff coverage' now its suddenly for 'your info'_

*Steve Bunce ‏@bigdaddybunce 43m*
_@KuganCassius I don't consider it coverage. Simple. It's not coverage to me. Nothing to do with intelligence. Other love it, fine. Adios._

*Maximus Aurelius ‏@ConnorBeardsall 40m*
_@bigdaddybunce @KuganCassius I'm neutral but just want to know what you do consider "coverage" to be_

*Steve Bunce ‏@bigdaddybunce 39m*
_@ConnorBeardsall @kugancassius OK, if it is about a boxing story then I want a source I can trust. Get it?_


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> People in the US say the same thing about HBO & Showtime.


Really? Never read anyone say Bernstein and Farhood are past their sell by date, and nobody can say Paulie is. Bernstein went over the top to sell Guerrero as a threat to Floyd, but the Sky team do it all the time.

HBO's team are pretty terrible though - with the emphasis on "terrible".


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Really? Never read anyone say Bernstein and Farhood are past their sell by date, and nobody can say Paulie is. Bernstein went over the top to sell Guerrero as a threat to Floyd, but the Sky team do it all the time.
> 
> HBO's team are pretty terrible though - with the emphasis on "terrible".


Farhood has been dropped by showtime and i hear paulie slagged of all the time!

I don't think you can hate on them for selling fights as long as there not selling a complete dud. Bernstein was hardly the only guy that gave Guererro a shit.

If they say a fighter is winning a fight clear that isnt like the ausie commentators with mundine then get pissed off.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

bunce comes across as a right bitter old cunt - changed his tune aswell


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Kugan going on Bunce's hour in a few weeks allegedly.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> People in the US say the same thing about HBO & Showtime.


Doesnt change the fact that the SKY commentary is one of the worst in the world.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Doesnt change the fact that the SKY commentary is one of the worst in the world.


You just feel that way because its the stuff you hear most often.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Farhood has been dropped by showtime and i hear paulie slagged of all the time!
> 
> I don't think you can hate on them for selling fights as long as there not selling a complete dud. Bernstein was hardly the only guy that gave Guererro a shit.
> 
> If they say a fighter is winning a fight clear that isnt like the ausie commentators with mundine then get pissed off.


Showtime drop Farhood and have Mauro Ranallo? Wow. That's so retarded I'm lost for words.

I wasn't criticising Bernstein, mate. I think he overplayed how much of a chance Guerrero had, but I think it was partly down to his enthusiasm as well as doing his job. All in all he's not always said what Showtime would have liked. (They weren't happy that he's always maintained that Gaby was jobbed out to Trout, for example.)

But Sky's team are shit. Jim Watt comes across as though he doesn't know shit about boxing, when he does - he tows the line that much he ends up contradicting his own opinions to suit what Sky want to sell. It'd be better if he was in a pundit role rather than commentating too.

Smith, Nelson and McCrory can all get to fuck. I appreciate that Smith works hard behind the scenes and is passionate, but he's awful on camera. More of Darke and Robinson, less of Smith and the other two.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Kurgan promised Maloney he would be in Liverpool for Price fight, have they choose Prizefighter instead?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I like him, the recent 'on the road' interview with Hearn was wank but I enjoy all the rest. I don't have a problem that he does more interviews with promoters than the fighters, they give a much better insight into whats happening imo, you just get the classic 'you'll have to talk to my promoter' line with the fighters. He eliminates the middle man. The truth is boxers have very little to do with the sport bar fighting, they can't even answer questions on their training most of the time other than 'yer training went well'. The banter opens the boxers up alot more than your regular interview, get an insight into what they're really like and just generally varies answers to the generic shit were used to hearing.

I agree that Kugans patriotism isn't something I'm into and James annoys me with his little turtle head poking out when interviewing, he looks like his just done a line before every interview


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Kurgan promised Maloney he would be in Liverpool for Price fight, have they choose Prizefighter instead?


Or they have been told there not welcome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Interview with Hearn


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Rob you can't say "people view fights differently" to defend sky when you yourself have mocked other posters for not seeing fights the way you did. Yes, boxing is subjective but that can't always be used to justify bad commentary otherwise it's just a cop out. A recent example is the first fight between Bellew and Chilemba. Late on in the fight it was CLEAN right hand counter after clean right hand counter from Chilemba, and Watt was silent...Could he not see them? Then sky giving their opinion on the result....sorry, it wasn't just bad it was fuckin' disgusting. Anyone who couldn't see what was happening in that fight needs to get their eyes tested because it was that clear. When so many posters are seeing it the complete opposite to the sky team, there's probably something wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> Rob you can't say "people view fights differently" to defend sky when you yourself have mocked other posters for not seeing fights the way you did. Yes, boxing is subjective but that can't always be used to justify bad commentary otherwise it's just a cop out. A recent example is the first fight between Bellew and Chilemba. CLEAN right hand counter after clean right hand counter from Chilemba, and not one bit of acknowledgement by Watt. Then sky giving their opinion on the result......sorry, it wasn't just bad it was fuckin' disgusting. Anyone who couldn't see what was happening in that fight needs to get their eyes tested because it was that clear. When so many posters are seeing it the complete opposite to the sky team, there's probably something wrong.


I was getting dressed and half watching it the first time. After reading the posters on here I was expecting some sort of dominance from Chilemba and watched it with no commentary.....there was no clear winner of the fight.

The commentary was bad but still not as bad as people make out.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I was getting dressed and half watching it the first time. After reading the posters on here I was expecting some sort of dominance from Chilemba and watched it with no commentary.....there was no clear winner of the fight.
> 
> The commentary was bad but still not as bad as people make out.


No I agree there was no clear winner. I had no problem with the result and thought a draw was fair enough, but it was the fact that Chilemba was doing some great work which wasn't acknowledged. It was as if they could only see one fighters work. Also, after the result had been announced, anyone who had missed the fight and listened to Sky would have thought it was some kind of domination by Bellew the way they were carrying on.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> You just feel that way because its the stuff you hear most often.


Not really.
I'm german and I like to watch the british cards.
And if I compare the commentary from Boxnation,HBO,Showtime,Sky and german TV SKY is the worst of all imo.

I have another example: Sky tried to sell the Murray vs Sturm fight as a robbery. Wich is plain and simple false. Only truly biased people would say Murray vs Sturm was a robbery. And the SKY team is often truly biased.

Or the Crolla vs Rees fight....SKY commentary sucks. Plain and simple. They suck.


----------

